# 2012 Cruze LTZ 1.4 liter Turbo engine code P0299



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not necessarily

The P0299 DTC code refers to a condition where the PCM/ECM (powertrain/engine control module) has detected that the bank "A" or single turbocharger or supercharger is not providing a normal amount of boost (pressure). That could be due to a variety of reasons, which we detail below. On a normally operating turbocharged or supercharged engine the air going into the engine is pressurized and that's part of what makes so much power for an engine of it's size. If this code is set, you will likely notice reduced power output. Turbochargers are driven from the exhaust exiting the engine to use a turbine to force air into the intake. Superchargers are mounted on the intake side of the engine and are typically belt driven to force more air into the intake, with no connection to the exhaust. In the case of Ford vehicles, this may apply: "The PCM checks for a minimum throttle intake pressure (TIP) PID reading during engine operation, which indicates an underboost condition. This DTC sets when the PCM detects that the actual throttle intake pressure is less than the desired throttle intake pressure by 4 psi or more for 5 seconds."

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0299
Copyright OBD-Codes.com


----------

